# Any old books on marriage?



## JesusIsLord (Jul 2, 2017)

Guys , are there any books from older (dead) authors that have a solid view on marriage? All I have ever been exposed to is things like "love languages" and the "love dare" which I'm sure aren't the most biblical. I would like to see what the puritans had to say about marriage and the roles of husband and wife.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 2, 2017)

William Gouge's Building a Godly Home vol. 2
Richard Baxter's Practical works.


----------



## KMK (Jul 2, 2017)

Genesis chapter 1 and 2 by Moses 




(Some Lord's Day humor)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 2, 2017)

Joel Beeke went through all the Puritan works on marriage, and summed them up in one book. I don't know the name of it but you can probably look at his works and find it.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 3, 2017)

KMK said:


> Genesis chapter 1 and 2 by Moses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ephesians 5, by Paul.
(Some post-Lord's Day humor.  )



Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Joel Beeke went through all the Puritan works on marriage, and summed them up in one book. I don't know the name of it but you can probably look at his works and find it.



The book, coauthored with James LaBelle, is _Living in a Godly Marriage_. It's very good.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 4, 2017)

Surely you don't really want just "any old book" on marriage...


----------

